# Progesterone test



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi, I had my day 21 test done today and the results say a level of 38.5. Is this ok? According to my LH tests I ovulated last Wednesday/Thursday. I also had breakfast before going and I've heard that eating can affect the result but I'm not sure which way (up/down)

Thanks in advance

Clairexx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Good level, def. did ovulate and good amounts of progesterone to help maintain a pregnancy.
Never heard about eating affecting result!!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Ruth - you don't know how happy your post has made me as I have problems with my ovaries and haven't ovulated for many years naturally. Have been going for acupuncture for the last 3 months and taking all the supplements recommended by Zita West/M.Glenville. Something must be making a difference!  

Clairexx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ruth,

I have to have mine done next Monday - this is my first attempt at a natural cycle (DIUI). Can you confirm between what levels is considered normal, just to give me an idea for when I get my result. 

Also, are your FSH levels likely to be connected - i.e. if one is poor then it's likely to be the same for your progesterone.

Many thanks,

Natalie x


----------

